# My Nomination for a 2022 Emmy



## Paj (Aug 24, 2022)

My nomination for a 2022 soundtrack Emmy: The variation on the "Only Murders In The Building" theme during the final credits roll of the last episode of season 2 (S2E10).

YodelShop Quartet---TFF!

Paj
8^)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 24, 2022)

Paj said:


> My nomination for a 2022 soundtrack Emmy: The variation on the "Only Murders In The Building" theme during the final credits roll of the last episode of season 2 (S2E10).
> 
> YodelShop Quartet---TFF!
> 
> ...


Why goodness gracious, that's wonderful! Congratulations on being recognised for your work! It's good to have people take notice! I hope this brings some really interesting work your way!


----------



## Paj (Aug 24, 2022)

Sorry for the misunderstanding Bee. I'm not a bragger and it's not my work. I meant that I would personally like to see it nominated. I should have said: "I'd like to nominate . . ."

Sorry about that. Don't let that stop you from listening to it---it's a hoot!

Sheepishly,
Paj
8^}


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 24, 2022)

Paj said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding Bee. I'm not a bragger and it's not my work. I meant that I would personally like to see it nominated. I should have said: "I'd like to nominate . . ."
> 
> Sorry about that. Don't let that stop you from listening to it---it's a hoot!
> 
> ...


Don't worry - I read it the right way at first, then I thought - hey, Paj knows what is what and a carrot from a parsnip, maybe it's Paj's nomination!

I think Steve Martin is a producer on the series, isn't he? I imagine he'd want the music to be top notch. Oh, and Selena Gomez is a sing... sorry, I can't finish that sentence. She seems very nice, though.

Did you know that Martin Short doesn't get stage fright? That's quite rare; but it somehow makes sense with his general old-school style.


----------



## Paj (Aug 24, 2022)

Thanks for the kind tone. The soundtrack during the final credit roll hearkened back to something in an earlier episode (YodelShop Quartet) and caught me by surprise. Since you used carrots and parsnips, I'm going to say wit and whimsy.

Paj
8^)


----------

